# XT Di2 for Levo



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Gonna order and try. Anybody else? The biggest issue with the drive train is torque load on these ebikes. Especially when you dump or move up several cogs at a clip. I'm gonna program the XT to single shifts only. I'm a fairly smooth shifter and typically only use 10-20% assist in ECO. so things should be fine.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Update, looking at the cable routing, it appears things could get tricky going to the battery. I've contacted Specialized and am awaiting word on how. I'd hate to drill my frame..


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Reviving, as I want to go XT Di2 on my 2019 Levo expert. Anyone do this? If so, battery in head tube? Would you need a junction box? Photos would be killer.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

craigsj said:


> Di2 requires a minimum of a Di2 battery and a Junction A in every install. It works well with mid-drives but it won't reduce wear and tear on chains and cassettes.


 Yes, Ive had an evil that i made di2 with battery in the head tube, also my niner rip9 was di2, and now my Focus Jam2 is di2. LOVE IT! I may have to go with the shimano thesaris di2 stem to sneak it in the headtube.

Then ill use the Steps E7000 push button shifter.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

So thanks from some help from new member GBD1, I have learned that you can tuck the internal battery and junction box on top of the battery near the top display. Di2 is gonna be happening. Thanks again GBD1!


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

If you use the Shimano Di2 bars also makes for a super clean bar, stem assmbly.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

jprider said:


> If you use the Shimano Di2 bars also makes for a super clean bar, stem assmbly.


 I've got a set of Carbon shimano di2 Tharsis 20mm rise cut to 780mm that I rode with in my driveway then took them off, didn't like the bend, gonna EBay them. They were expensive!


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Gutch said:


> Yes, Ive had an evil that i made di2 with battery in the head tube, also my niner rip9 was di2, and now my Focus Jam2 is di2. LOVE IT! I may have to go with the shimano thesaris di2 stem to sneak it in the headtube.
> 
> Then ill use the Steps E7000 push button shifter.


I totally understand where you're coming from! I love my DI2 shifting, super easy push with the thumb, same pressure no matter what, perfect fast shifts every time! What more can you ask for?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yup, ordered everything for the conversion, gonna take a little fussing, but shouldnt be that bad. Going to try the E7000 shifter. So far got Renthals coming, Di2, my DT Swiss HXC 1200 wheels, Ergon seat, and my Lyrik which I bumped to 160 tonight. Gonna run the shock for awhile and see if its worthy. Im coming from a nice DVO Topaz and have alot of MX background, so hopefullf Rock Shox delivers. Should be ok.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Did Di2 on new Levo Expert. A bit trickier than anticipated being that the di2 cable ends have slightly more girth than cable housing. You have to tap out your swing arm hole a hair and snip the tube under your ECU to wire it up. 1400mm cable to derailleur, 500mm from junction to controller and 100mm from battery to junction box. The build should be complete tommorow.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Can’t wait to see the pictures!


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Is the Archer Components D1X at 1/2 the cost worth considering versus the Shimano Di2


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

No idea, I’ve been pleased with shimano.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Debating on going full SRAM AXS. They offer the reverb in 34.9 so it would fit, and then I'd get a 10-50 cassette which IMO is what the Levo needs anyway. I think it'd be a simple install and much cleaner than Di2.


----------

